

S/osx/linux - Off
http://paulrouget.com/e/osx2linux/

======
jrajav
Re: Alfred/Quicksilver supposedly making OS X more keyboard friendly - The #1
use case for them is launching apps, and Spotlight (⌘-↵, Cmd-Return) searches
apps, allowing you to launch them with Return.

Not saying that it's better; Alfred/Quicksilver still learn which apps you
prefer to launch. It's just a vanilla alternative in case, like me, you prefer
not to run nonessential background apps.

